# Apartado de proveedores



## shadow (May 12, 2005)

Me gustaría saber dónde se pueden comprar PIC's, placas de silicio, resistencia, diodos y los demas elementos electronicos para montar un circuito... los PIC se que se pueden comprar de forma segura en www.microchip.com pero me gustaria que alguien me diera url de las principales megastores de eletronica que hay en todo el mundo... a ser posible cuanto mas cerca de españa mejor, se lo agradeceria mucho..


----------



## Nacho (May 14, 2005)

Aqui te dejo unos enlaces:

http://www.mouser.com/

http://www.newark.com/

http://www.arrow.com/

http://www.angliac.com/

En lo personal solo he hecho compras con mouser.

Nacho.


----------



## shadow (Jun 17, 2005)

necesitaría saber algunas empresas españolas que dispongan de este componente o de similares -> http://www.futurlec.com/USBDevBoard.shtml (USB Development Board ) ya que si lo compro en internet se dobla el precio debido a los gastos de envió y el IVA... si alguien conoce alguna empresa española que comercialice este tipo de productos que lo postee aqui plz... la tienda preferiblemente on-line... que no vivo en Madrid precisamente.. D 

Gracias... y saludos a todos.


----------



## Pam (Jun 17, 2005)

Hola! 

Pus si tu proyecto es para un asunto digamos "oficial y sin lucro" como un proyecto escolar, te sugiero que te vayas a los apartados de las paginas de manufactureros de componentes electrónicos como microchip o texas instruments y similares donde dice "samples", ahí una vez que te hayas registrado te enviaran los componentes sin gastos de envió y ningún costo por los componentes, esto es totalmente seguro y el tiempo de llegada es dependiendo de donde vivas y de la empresa manufacturera (a mi de microchip me tardan en llegar aprox 8 días a México ya que lo envían por paquetería). 

Espero te sirva esta información. 

Saludos.


----------



## chelor (May 24, 2006)

Estoy necesitando grandes proveedores de componentes en norteamerica (USA), Pero estoy teniendo problemas en encontrarlos. Lo q necesito es algo asi como, para el q los conoce, Musikman, Bouza, Yankelevich, Elemon, y demas. 
Basicamente lo q necesito son Microcontroladores, Integrados, PSoC, Transistores, Resistencias....todo lo normal, y lo no tan normal. 
El tema es q puedan conseguirmelo, en el caso de que no lo tenga, y q hagan envios al exterior.

Agradecerè a cualquiera que me pueda dar nombres de lugares o formas de buscarlos x internet y encontrarlos. 
Gracias!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 24, 2006)

Hola, yo compro en las siguientes tiendas:

www.mouser.com y www.arrow.com

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 24, 2006)

http://www.futurlec.com/


----------



## chelor (May 26, 2006)

Gracias a los 2 x la información, la chekeo ahora y le comento como me fue  ! 
Saludos


----------



## Jorge Silva (Jul 18, 2006)

Necesito sensar el porcentaje de oxigeno en un incubador y solo encuentro sensores para automoviles, si me pueden dar la pagina de alguna empresa que venda este tipo de sensores


----------



## splitting (Ago 5, 2006)

Hola, quisiera saber si alguien conoce alguna tiendas de electronica online y si pudiera poner aqui los links de las mismas. Gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 6, 2006)

Allied Electronics
http://www.alliedelec.com/

Digikey
http://www.digikey.com/

Future Electronics
http://www.futureelectronics.com/

Mouser Electronics
http://www.mouser.com/

Newark Electronics
http://www.newark.com/

Son las que tenngo... creo que seria buena idea ir haciendo una base de datos de tiendas on-line


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 7, 2006)

Jameco Electronics


----------



## eusko (Ago 16, 2006)

www.farnell.com
www.amidata.es


----------



## pepeño (Feb 25, 2007)

Mettler-toledo, ellos nos los suministran a nosotros, la pagina es <www.mtpro.com > y en México el e-mail es > jose.sanchez@mt.com <


----------



## xhackdavidx (May 23, 2007)

¿Cual creéis que es la mejor tienda online de componentes electrónicos?

Agradezco vuestras respuestas de antemano.


----------



## Elvic (May 23, 2007)

bueno quizá no la mejor; pero en *México* existe esta:

www.agelectronica.com

ó

la tan conocida steren.com.mx jaja


suerT


----------



## ELCHAVO (May 23, 2007)

www.digikey.com

tienen chat online donde te sacan de dudas, y demas......


solo que es en ingles, pero yo he comprado por alli y siempre me han cumplido rapidamente


----------



## mabauti (May 23, 2007)

digikey newark mouser o futurlec en ese orden


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 9, 2007)

Hola. Propongo hacer un apartado para compartir direcciones de proveedores de componentes electrónicos y artículos relacionados (motores, encoders, cables, gabinetes, etc).
Podría estar separado por países, lo interesante sería tener una lista local de proveedores que quizás no son fáciles de encontrar a través de la web.

Acá dejo algunas direcciones de proveedores que recopilé en Buenos Aires - Capital Federal, Argentina:

www.dicomse.com.ar (bastante surtido, y hacen envíos al exterior)
www.cika.com.ar (buen lugar también)
www.mcelectronics.com.ar (si necesitan PIC's, yo compré unos avanzados (30F) a precios casi de fábrica, algo bastante raro por acá)

En estos todavía no compré nada, así que no hago ningún comentario:

www.elemon.com.ar
www.elkonet.com
www.gmelectronica.com.ar
www.semak.com.ar
www.elecmatro.com.ar

La mayoría hace envíos al interior del país.

Saludos


----------



## steinlager (Ago 24, 2007)

www.jaisintl.com.ar  Es un proveedor de motores y micromotores de CC


----------



## Otrebor (Ago 25, 2007)

Hola a todos, queria saber si alguien sabe donde puedo comprar transformadores, en argentina, con una vuena relacion precio-calidad. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2007)

Calle Parana +o- al 200 Alamtec, tambien en frente a este (Zona COngreso)


----------



## osterie (Ago 25, 2007)

Hola www.suconel.com es un proveedor en Colombia para los que necesiten

Saludos 8)


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 4, 2007)

Hola gente, alguno conoce fabricantes de placas de circuito impreso en Argentina? Es decir, para fabricar más de 50 placas iguales..., y que trabajen con SMD.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## JV (Sep 4, 2007)

Ardogan, no especificas en que lugar de Argentina, supongo que en Bs As, ahi tienes a:

www.mayerpcb.com.ar
www.inarci.com.ar

De Mayer te puedo decir que tiene muy buen nivel de fabricacion y cumple con los plazos de entrega. Con Inarci no he trabajado pero me han dicho que tambien trabaja bien.

Saludos..


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 5, 2007)

Si JV, en Bs As. Gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 5, 2007)

Yo de vuelta, je...
Alguno compró en Buenos Aires potenciómetros digitales con interfase I2C (y salió vivo, es decir, a precios razonables)? .
Donde ??!!, dondeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  .
Saludos.


----------



## JV (Sep 7, 2007)

Donde averiguaste y que modelo en particular? y ya que estamos a que precio?

Saludos..


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 14, 2007)

Eso es lo que averigué.
Quería 4 o 5 para poder cambiar la ganancia de unos  amplificador single-ended (el super básico de operacional y dos resistencias) sin tener que meter mano a la placa, cómodamente desde la PC.
Pero los que ví tienen pocos pasos (16) y son con interfase SPI (I2C sería más sencillo por necesitar menos líneas para programarlos).
Ya que pido por pedir, estaría bueno que sean no volátiles (que no pierdan el valor de resistencia programado cuando no hay alimentación).
Ahora estoy viendo otras alternativas, si directamente no uso algún PGA (amplificador de ganacia programable), o si usando alguna salida PWM del microcontrolador consigo variar la ganancia del amplificador.
Saludos


----------



## subsoho (Nov 3, 2007)

Busco una tienda online para comprar componetes, resistencis, diodos, protoboards ¿Sabeis de alguna barata y sin precios de transporte muy abusivos?

No quiero comprar ningún componente raro ni nada de eso, quiero una tienda española que me pueda vender unos cuantos componetes a buen precio.


Gracias.


----------



## thevenin (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.micropik.com/
http://www.electan.com/
http://www.todoelectronica.com

Son todas españolas.


----------



## jim_17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Especialmente te aconsejo la página www.micropik.com por que ademas de poseer muchos componentes, el gasto de envio es de 8,50€ (seur), puedes pagar contra rembolso y tardan menos de una semana


----------



## subsoho (Nov 4, 2007)

Hechando un vistado por encima, la que tiene mejores precios parece todoelectronica, ¿que os parece? ¿Alguna mala experiencia con esa tienda?


----------



## jim_17 (Nov 4, 2007)

Pues la verdad, no lo sé por que la verdad es que no he visto ni resistencias, led, ni pics, la verdad es que la electronica que venden es electronica domestica, aparatos, etc. La que he visto bien tambien es la de www.electan.com  i si comparas los precios mas o menos es lo mismo, la verdad es que no viene de 2 céntimos, espero que te sirva de ayuda


----------



## thevenin (Nov 4, 2007)

todoelectronica lo que tiene son surtidos. Poner transistores, diodos, resistencias, etc, en el buscador. No sé en que categoría están.

Yo sólo he comprado en mikropic, y me hicieron un envió a Tenerife en apenas 3 días. Todo
perfecto.

Electan recuerdo que la recomendaban muy bien en los grupos de noticias.


----------



## Manonline (Nov 28, 2007)

Hola... yo hace tiempo ya publique un apartado donde deje un archivo de Excel con MUCHISIMOS locales por toda la Argentina...

aca les dejo el link y espero que sepan aprovecharlo ^^

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/locales-electronica-buenos-aires-argentina-4866/

saludos,
mano.


----------



## Manonline (Nov 29, 2007)

Aaaaaaah una pregunta para los de Argentina... alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir gabinetes rackeables de bajo costo?

No exijo una excelente calidad del material ya que es para armar un crossover liviano  Debe ser de una unidad de rack 19'.

Gracias,
mano.


----------



## JV (Nov 29, 2007)

Hola Manonline, ya averiguaste en Armagalli?:

http://www.armagalli.com

Saludos..


----------



## Manonline (Nov 29, 2007)

GRACIASS! ahora lo veo 

saludos,
mano.


----------



## Kalunga (Ene 15, 2008)

Este es un lugar donde no venden componentes pero si todo tipo de herramientas e instrumental para trabajos con SMD

http://www.electro-tools.com.ar/?Contenido=Categoria&Id=10 

Espero les sea útil.
Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 15, 2008)

Hola

aqui te dejo varios enlaces. 
http://www.micropik.com/provisional/2index.htm
http://www.go-chips.com/index1.asp
Aqui hay de todo.  http://es.rs-online.com/web/ 
http://www.superrobotica.com/Sensores.htm

saludos


----------



## carlos.g (Feb 3, 2008)

los materiales son los siguientes gracias
# 1 microcontrolador PIC16F628A, con su zócalo.
# 1 memoria EEPROM 24C256, con su zócalo.
# 1 circuito integrado 74HC164N, con su zócalo.
# 1 regulador de voltaje LM7805
# 4 condensadores cerámicos de 0.1 uF.
# 2 condensadores cerámicos de 22 pF.
# 1 xtal de 4 MHz.
# 1 condensador electrolitico de 220uF/16V.
# 1 diodo 1N4007.
# 8 transistores 2N3906.
# 8 resistores de 100 ohms.
# 1 resistor de 10K.
# 8 resistores de 1.5K.
# 1 bornera de dos tornillos.
# 64 diodos LED de 5mm, color rojo


----------



## carlos.g (Feb 3, 2008)

es que e mirao en muchas web i no encuentro casi nada, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2008)

Existe un post con direccion de proveedores, fijate en el.


----------



## carlos.g (Feb 4, 2008)

gracias, es que soy nuevo i no se mucho pero espero aprender mucho con todos vosotros/as


----------



## Paloky (Feb 4, 2008)

Hola Carlos.g.

Aquí en España el mejor distribuidor de componentes onLine es sin duda "Farnell".  Mira su web en www.farnell.com y selecciona españa.

Farnell, tambien vende un muchos otros paises.

Lo que pidas, te lo envian en 24h después de realizar el pago por transferencia para particulares. (o si eres empressa te lo envia a las 24 horas de pedirlo y la factura a final de mes).

Saludos.


----------



## xengu (Feb 4, 2008)

Farnel funciona bastante bien. Tambien existe la posibilidad de comprar en RS. www.amidata.es. Te lo entregan en 48  horas una vez realizado el pago y para mi el catalogo onlain es mejor que el de farnel. 

Eso si, los precios de los dos son bastante mas altos que si los conpraras por tu cuenta.


----------



## carlos.g (Feb 4, 2008)

muchas gracias a todos por su interes,
disculpen las molestias por todo.
Saludos


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 4, 2008)

es españa...www.micropik.com

suerte


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2008)

Esta gente esta en Capital Federal (Argentina) y fabrica gabinetes de varios tipos.

http://www.gabiart.com.ar/espanol/index_espanol.php


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2008)

En esta dirección encuentran de todo para CNC
La dirección es aporte del colega "esteca55"

http://www.lineartec.com.ar/productos.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2008)

Otro que tiene "Cositas" para CNC

http://www.dimexar.com.ar/
http://www.dimexar.com.ar/motores_paso_a_paso_y_drivers.htm

Inductores y Choques





Motores PaP


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.electrocomponentes.com/busqueda.php

estan en Cordoba y Bs As, medio pelo para arriba.


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 9, 2008)

¿Alguien sabe de algún local donde vendan pintura para disipador? (en Buenos Aires o La Plata, Argentina).
Resulta que estoy haciendo una placa donde dejo un área de cobre para disipar potencia de un integrado, pero no quiero dejar esa area de cobre sin ningún tipo de recubrimiento, para que no se oxide.
Tengo un aerosol de protector acrílico (Aislamatic de electroquímica Delta, Argentina) pero no sé si sirve (salvo que me digan lo contrario)  porque no creo que sea un buen conductor térmico.
Se agradece cualquier sugerencia/aporte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2008)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> ¿Alguien sabe de algún local donde vendan pintura para disipador? (en Buenos Aires o La Plata, Argentina).



Averigua en pinturerías por pintura de grafico (o con grafito) para alta temperatura, tiene muy buena adherencia, es negro muy mate, también conduce bien el calor, forma película muy fina, lo cual es bueno y soporta 400º lo cual en tu caso nos sirve para nada, pero viene incluido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 29, 2008)

Para Argentina:

Fábrica de impresos:    

http://www.allplak.com.ar/


Elementos para armar resistencias y/o calefactores, alambres o cinta de Nicrom, Kantal, Kantal A1, cerámicas técnicas para alta temperatura, aisladores para alta temperatura, tela de vidrio-teflón, elementos de medición y control, Etc, Etc

http://www.casaastri-sa.com.ar/


----------



## DiegoM (Ene 5, 2009)

Saludos a todos. Alguien conoce sitios Online para comprar componentes electronicos, tales como www.mouser.com, o newark, o jameco, pero en la China, por el asunto costos, no. Gracias de antemano

Diego


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 5, 2009)

si bien es facil que consigas componentes chinos, tambien es altamente posible que sean falsificaciones que pueden o no funcionar, existen los llamados "Brokers" que son empresas o gentes que se dedican a comprar lotes rechazados de fabrica, o stocks viejos de las tiendas de electronica y los revenden al por mayor, pero ellos no se hacen responsables del material que venden ni de los daños que cause

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/

Encontrarlos es facil... solo dale a google un numero de parte y vas a ver sitios que solo tienen listados on line de componentes.. 

Si tu produccion es mediana o grande le puedes hablar a los supermayoristas como Arrow o Avnet... ellos traen material de fabrica a excelentes precios pero por que te venden por minimos de empaque y en periodos programados, es decir que les das un programa de entregas y ellos te van entregando en donde y como les hayas pedido

En lo personal prefiero pagar un poco mas por un componente que se que es de calidad que pagar varios miles de dolares (pesos, rupias o la moneda que sea ) en reparaciones de equipo defectuoso o peor aun... daños causados por el equipo


----------



## DiegoM (Ene 5, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta, y cheque el link que posteaste, muy bueno de verdad ignoraba eso a tener mucho cuidado, solo que aveces hay que tener una opcion economica tu sabes hay clientes de todo tipo, voy a seguir revisando por ahi


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2009)

Este es un aporte de "San_Cacho", es un sujeto que fabrica transformadores de salida para equipos a válvulas, en la pagina también hay algunos esquemas interesantes.

http://www.bazziamps.com.ar/pp.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2009)

Tienda de electrónica en Madrid

http://todoelectronica.com/
http://www.telkron.es/ 
http://www.conectrol.com/


----------



## marvel (Feb 23, 2009)

En Rosario:

GB Electrónica (Casa de electronica en general, a precios razonables, casi como en Bs As):
Minorista - Urquiza 1361, Tel 4405890
Mayorista - Tucuman 1218,Tel 4263190

Radio Sur (idem anterior, pero mas caro...):
Minorista - Rioja casi Pte. Roca

ElectroParaná (Fabrica de Transformadores): http://www.rosario.com.ar/electroparana/

Emave (Fabrica de Altoparlantes, sirenas, etc...): http://www.emave.com.ar/index.php

La Casa del Bafle (idem anterior..): 3 de Febrero 2050


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 25, 2009)

bueno, sumo algunas direcciones:

www.microelectronicash.com   ----> componentes en gral
www.gbcomponentes.com.ar  ----> componentes al por mayor
www.electro-ohm.com.ar    ----> tienen surtido en semiconductores IXYS
www.dinatecnica.com.ar    ---->representantes de SEMIKRON
www.rodaronline.com ----> electronica en gral y semiconductores de potencia SIEMENS electronica industrial
www.elemon.com.ar  ----> ferrites y pasivos EPCOS, distribuidores de MICROCHIP

en otro momento pongo mas direcciones


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 14, 2009)

Otro lugar en donde se puede comprar en Colombia es:

http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/

Aunque tienen un catalogo muy reducido, comparado con Suconel.com , importan bajo pedido. Eso si, los precios son un poco altos. Tal como suconel, hacen envíos a todo el País.


----------



## cartman86 (Mar 14, 2009)

Un lugar donde se puede comprar en Colombia tambien es en:

http://www.shoplared.com o http://www.laredelectronica.com que es la misma empresa.

Con ellos consegui transistores y condensadores que no encontre en otras partes. Me los enviaron por mensajeria certificada (coordinadora) que fue algo que me gusto mucho.

 Tambien esta http://www.betacolor.com.co/default.aspx

Poseen buen inventario y venden partes SMD. 
Al igual que recuperan partes y piezas con defectos o malos. Lo bueno es que te lo dicen y no en otras que te lo venden como nuevo. A este fui personalmente y es un buen almacen. Realizan envios a todo el pais.

Ambos son de Bogota.


----------



## Selkir (Mar 20, 2009)

Alguien conoce proveedores en España que tangan bastantes "chuches"?

Estoy un poco harto de tener que viajar 1h de ida y otra de vuelta siempre que tengo que comprar cosas.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 20, 2009)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> Alguien conoce proveedores en España que tangan bastantes "chuches"?
> 
> Estoy un poco harto de tener que viajar 1h de ida y otra de vuelta siempre que tengo que comprar cosas.


Me uno! yo necesito un proveedor de compra on-line que tenga mucha variedad. He encontrado esta: http://www.ariston.es/
el problema viene que los portes son algo caros y tienen un pedido mínimo de 25€ por lo que no me va mucho andar gastando cada poco 40€ en material, impuestos y transporte para que realmente solo me haga falta en ese momento un par de transistores. Después esta aswo pero tienes que pagar una cuota de unos 30€ al mes así que es lo mismo. lo unico bueno que tiene es que tienes el pedido en 24 horas. No tienen mucha variedad.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 27, 2009)

Buenas...

El otro día, buscando componentes, encontré esta página. Tiene un listado bastante extenso de casas de electrónica en Buenos Aires. Varios ya los he visto en este mismo apartado, pero hay otros que no los conocía para nada.

Como es una página de Geocities es bastante probable que desaparezca como tantas otras, así que lo pasé a un .docx y acá lo adjunto. Si alguien tiene ganas de darle un formato más acabado, bienvenido sea. Lo mío sólo llegó a hacer que todos los datos se vieran.

Segundo Intento:
Bueno, .docx no es un formato habilitado para subir, así que lo convertí a .doc. 

Tercer Intento:
Maldito Bill Gates, es de 120kB, así que no puedo (máximo tamaño=100kB). Está finalmente comprimido, hecho un .rar de 20kB.
Ahora sí.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2009)

Ésta página la encontré de casualidad navegando . . .  y cómo por aquí hay algún Mendocino    !

http://www.electronicamendoza.com.ar/index.htm

 Suerte !


----------



## hitman_zam (Abr 2, 2009)

Hola a Todos, quisiera por favor si alguien sabe en q pagina o sitio on-line puedo conseguir un sensor q mida ph, otro para humedad relativa, conductividad y temperatura, pues llevo tiempo buscando y no he conseguido dichos componentes, y ps ojala q sean para entorno industrial, pues en una pagina encontre unos pero son para propositos educativos y no se q tan durables puedan ser. Bueno muchas gracias por su tiempo y les agradeceria enormemente el aporte. Feliz dia


----------



## Selkir (Abr 3, 2009)

ROBERT-DARK dijo:
			
		

> hola
> estoy fabricando un pedal para mi guitarra y lo unico que me hace falta es conseguir el heavy duty dpdt
> aca en guadalajara he buscado el las tiendas electronica y no concigo encontrarlo si alguien sabe de alguna tienda en mexico que los venda lo mas seguro es que lo compre por internet
> asi que sii me podrian decir
> ...



¿En que Guadalajara vives, en la Española? Si es en esa yo los compro en Amptek ( www.amptek-es.com ), la tienda está en Barcelona y es el único sitio donde los he encontrado.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda


----------



## Cacho (Abr 3, 2009)

ROBERT-DARK dijo:
			
		

> ...si alguien sabe de alguna tienda en mexico...


Debe ser la Guadalajara mexicana Selkir.

Los famosos DPDT son las figuritas difíciles. Si estás en México quizá te sea fácil conseguirlos desde EE.UU., en casas como Mouser o Small Bear.
La otra opción es comprarlos por eBay a China.

Acá en Argentina es difícil encontrarlos también y ya estoy considerando comprarlos por internet (unos US$2,50 cada uno, pero comprando de a 100, o alrededor de US$3,50 de a tres).

Saludos


----------



## fchouza (May 18, 2009)

Hola, ¿conocen algún lugar (en Buenos Aires o Capital Federal) en donde puede comprar laminación para transformadores de grano orientado en cantidad no industrial?. Pregunté en Alamtec, Norte Aislante y Oeste Aislante y nada. Gracias


----------



## Nilfred (May 18, 2009)

energysaver.com.ar

Dicho sea de paso, no veo mención a la Wiki en este hilo.


----------



## fchouza (May 19, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> energysaver.com.ar
> 
> Dicho sea de paso, no veo mención a la Wiki en este hilo.



Gracias por el dato, mandé un mail para preguntar si venden la laminación, aunque vi que solo dicen hasta laminación Nº75, lo cual puede resultar un poco chico para mis necesidades. ¿Algún otro dato respecto a donde conseguir la laminación de grano orientado?


----------



## fchouza (May 19, 2009)

Me acaban de responder de Energy Saver que no comercializan laminación de grano orientado.


----------



## telekita (Jul 31, 2009)

HOla a todos, 

Estoy tratando con un radar, soy nueva y nunca habia visto este tipo de placas...parece fontaneria   

Intento bucar posibles proveedores en España para estos circuitos integrados, ya buscando en google o incluso los datasheets m esta resultando un mundo....podriais ayudarme?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 31, 2009)

integrados que parecen fontaneria?   

Yo creo que te estas confundiendo con las "Guias de onda" son tubos metalicos donde va la señal de microondas hasta su salida en la antena de trompeta, se hace de este modo por que la señal es muy energetica y no se puede enviar por un cable normal

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waveguide_(electromagnetism)

No se si existan fabricantes en españa, pero posiblemente estos te puedan servir:

http://www.microtech-inc.com/
http://www.interfacebus.com/WaveGuide_Manufacturers.html


----------



## Pablapa (Ago 18, 2009)

Robert-Dark te recomiendo esta web:

http://www.pedalpartsplus.com/

Tiene cosas muy buenas y muy baratas, mira los switchers que hay. Yo he comprado de los caros y de los baratos, y los baratos van mejor que los caros. Te lo aseguro!


----------



## rabasco (Sep 24, 2009)

Este distribuidor es bueno y tiene de todo:

www.farnell.es


----------



## vool (Nov 3, 2009)

Necesito saber algún fabricante y proveedor de cristales piezoelectricos con el fin de generar energía al ser golpeados. Hasta el momento solo he encontrado cristales que al ser alimentados con una tensión producen vibraciones, pero eso no me interesa. Muchas gracias.


----------



## ogry (Nov 3, 2009)

Si al ser alimentados con tension producen vibracion, es mas que probable que al ser golpeados produzcan cierta energía... es decir, el fenomeno piezo eléctrico es una reación (normalmente) reversible, y los actudores son a la vez sensores.

Mírate http://www.piezo.com/tech2intropiezotrans.html



Saludos,      OSCAR.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 3, 2009)

Especificamente que necesitas? porque si lo que quieres es detectar un golpe o medir peso se me ocurren opciones mas simples y faciles de conseguir....


----------



## karl (Nov 3, 2009)

un vendedor de bocinas piezo te puede dar el actuador que necesitas (micro piezo), y si lo que quieres es generar voltajes marca diablo, te sugiero entonces un encendedor de los de gatillo (usan un cristal piezo que produce una chispa de como 100 volts)


----------



## vool (Nov 4, 2009)

Hola de nuevo. Respecto a la anotacion de ogry, en teoria deberia funcionar, pero ya me he puesto en contacto con fabricantes y me han dicho que solo fabrican piezos para producir vibraciones, sonidos...

Chico3001: Gracias por tu respuesta pero lo que necesito es encotrar una empresa que fabrique un cristal ya montado(por ejemplo en forma de baldosa) y que al ser golpeado o presionado, genere electricidad.

En cuanto a la respuesta de karl, decirte que el encendedor no me vale para la maqueta que quiero implementar como prototipo de lo que quiero hacer. Hablare con vendedores de bocinas como dices, pero me temo que me diran que no fabrican cristales con esa utilidad.


----------



## ogry (Nov 4, 2009)

Pero, ¿te has mirado el catálogo?

http://www.piezo.com/catalog7C.pdf

Fabricantes de cristales piezo hay como 6 o 7 en el mundo. Es posible que tu te hayas puesto en contacto con algun fabricante de buzzers, que usan piezos, pero no con un fabricante de cristales (como el que te comento).

De todas maneras, acepta esta propuesta; cogete un buzzer piezo, ponle unas sondas de pinza y mide en el oscilo lo que pasa cuando le susurras. Verás como furula. Si le golpeas (ve con cuidado) te puede dar hasta 400V.



Saludos,      OSCAR.


----------



## vool (Nov 4, 2009)

Muchas gracias por el catalogo ogry. Habia entrado a la página que me dijiste pero se me pasó descargarmelo.

He echado un ojo al catalogo ya pero no acabo de encontrar las placas piezoelectricas generadoras de energia. Habla de "piezo layer bending generators". Te referias a eso? Gracias. Toda la ayuda es bien recibida.


----------



## ogry (Nov 4, 2009)

Los piezos son transductores, o sea que son a la vez generadores/sensores y motores/actuadores. Mírate la pág 22 para mas explicaciones. En la pag. 61 veras la relación entre energía de compresion y energía eléctrica generada. Los 'layer bending' son láminas que generan al ser dobladas, porque estan formadas por un sandwich de material, normalmente bimorfo. En el catálogo (y en la web) viene todo muy bien explicado.

Haz lo del buzzer, te encantará y seguro que te ahorras una buena pasta.



Saludos,    OSCAR.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 4, 2009)

Si quieres medir golpes... no sera mas facil usar un acelerometro de 3 ejes?


----------



## ogry (Nov 4, 2009)

Pues no sé... 

Un buzzer lo consigues desguazando cualquier cosa que haya hecho beeep en su vida (muchos juguetes, pero también relojes, PC's y cosas así), y que están en el fondo del cajón. Si no tienes un oscilo para verlo, bastá con un simple circuito de divisores de voltaje y leds para notar el pulso. En menos de dos horas estas jugando con tu hijo/hermano/padre a ver quien le da mas fuerte, y a menos que le pilles malamente, el piezo te aguantará toda la vida.

Por otro lado, un acelerómetro como el LIS3LV (una pasada) tienes que pedirlo a USA (¿se puede decir 'chispafeliz'?), pagarlo con VISA (44$ mas portes), y hacerte un programa para leerlo con un microcontrolador (SPI)... y al primer golpe se jode y te deja triste. 

Vale, tambén tienes la opción de extraerlo habilmente del móvil de última generación de tu novia, mientras la distraes con tus habilidades amatorias, pero como la mayoría de las mujeres confian (diríase incluso que prefieren) en que el móvil funcione al final, en cuanto se dé cuenta de tu acción te denuncia por violencia de genero, y sin poder esgrimir el atenuante de enajenación por celos, antes de que te des cuenta te ves en un problema serio...

Conclusión, será mas caro pero no mas fácil.



Saludos,      OSCAR.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 4, 2009)

ogry dijo:
			
		

> Por otro lado, un acelerómetro como el LIS3LV (una pasada) tienes que pedirlo a USA (¿se puede decir 'chispafeliz'?), pagarlo con VISA (44$ mas portes), y hacerte un programa para leerlo con un microcontrolador (SPI)... y al primer golpe se jode y te deja triste.



 Eh?? desde cuando se joden al primer golpe? si algunos estan diseñados para soportar aceleraciones de mas de 100G... y con eso activar las bolsas de aire en un choque automovilistico...

Obvio si se exceden los parametros marcados en la hoja de especificaciones cualquier cosa se jodera al conectarla...


----------



## vool (Nov 5, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda ogry. Ayer compré un buzzer y comprobé que efectivamente al soplar encendía un led. Ahora estoy pegandome con el catálogo y espero poder ponerme en contacto con la empresa.


----------



## ogry (Nov 5, 2009)

> Eh?? desde cuando se joden al primer golpe? si algunos estan diseñados para soportar aceleraciones de mas de 100G... y con eso activar las bolsas de aire en un choque automovilistico...



Quieres decir que miden aceleraciones de 100g (aunque no el LIS3LV), pero realmente muchos soportan hasta 100000g/s^2 (en el LIS3LV, expresado como un incremento de la aceleración puntual de 10000g en 0.1s). Pero eso no es lo mismo que un martillazo... tú dale uno bueno y verás que risa...

Si quieres ver la diferencia entre aceleración y presión, deja caer el movil de la novia (por seguir con el tema) desde pocos centímetros, seguro que sobrevive. Ahora deja caer encima, desde la misma posición, un peso de 3Tm. La aceleración es la misma, pero el resultado no...

En el datasheet del LIS3LV, en la página 12, verás un dibujito muy gracioso por si no crees en la física.

En los mercedes, el acelerometro lo ponen debajo del asiento trasero, en el módulo de mando, y ni aún así sobrevive siempre...




Saludos,    OSCAR.



			
				vool dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por la ayuda ogry. Ayer compré un buzzer y comprobé que efectivamente al soplar encendía un led. Ahora estoy pegandome con el catálogo y espero poder ponerme en contacto con la empresa.



Si vas a pedir algo a piezo.com, cuenta conmigo, hace tiempo que tengo un experimento pendiente con este material...


Saludos,     OSCAR.


----------



## vool (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola de nuevo. La pregunta ahora es vital. Como saber cuanto peso o fuerza aplicada aguantaria? viendo la hoja de caracteristicas del catalogo que me recomendaste ogry, necesitaria saber el factor de cada material que indica cuanto fuerza soportaria. Alguna idea? Alguien sabe como conocer o calcular la resistencia mecánica de los materiales y en mi caso, de los piezoelectricos?


----------



## flacojuan (Dic 1, 2009)

hola a todos yo compro aqui en Venezuela. www.electronica.com.ve


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

flacojuan dijo:


> hola a todos yo compro aqui en Venezuela. www.electronica.com.ve


!! Felicitaciones ¡¡
Eres el primer Venezolano en aportar una dirección a la Wiki del Foro


----------



## blueprince21 (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Hace unos días consulte una duda en este foro, la cual fue respondida en su totalidad, pues dicha cuestión era la de hacer una fuente de alimentación sin un transformador, pues como ya he dicho, mi duda fue  aclarada, se me dio información y pude comprobar dicho planteamiento; bien, como toda gran ayuda se me dieron consejos de que era mas factible utilizar un transformador en le implementación de dicha fuente, a lo cual yo replique que me era imposible anexar un transformador, por costos y dimenciones. Debido a que solo conozco los transformadores de gran tamaño me hicieron pensar que así eran todos, lo cual es un gran error, ya que el día de hoy rompí un balastro electrónico y un cargador de móvil y pude ver mi gran fallo, será directo, pues me propuse a armar de nuevo dicha fuente, el detalle es el tamaño, pues los transformadores que encuentro en el área donde vivo son demasiado grandes como para intentar agregarlos, busque en la Web y encontré cierta pagina de proveedores electrónicos, la mayoría chinos, sin embargo no se como comprárselos, pues viendo el transformador del balastro es muy pequeño (1.6mm*1.6mm)  pero ideal para mi proyecto, la duda que tengo es ¿cual comprar? ¿Que tipo de transformador es el que utiliza un balastro/cargador? ¿Cómo debo pedirlo al proveedor? Dicho de paso, solo tengo los valores que yo necesito, es decir: 

input: 120~110VAC 60Hz 

output : 24 or 12VDC
 to 350mA minimum to 1A maximun
Con devanado simple en el secundario.

Me podrán ayudar a con esto, ya que por el momento voy a desoldar el transfo que tiene el balastro pero voy a necesitar muchos mas y aquí en México no hay un proveedor hispano que me solucione este inconveniente, así que solo me queda la importación.

Gracias de antemano por leer este post, espero contar con su ayuda, anexo imágenes del transformador a ocupar y links de los proveedores interesados.

Un saludo.

Edgar.

Imagen Balastro

Cargador de un movil

supplier:

http://xh-dianzi.en.alibaba.com/product/204710744-200191310/protect_current_transformers_two_phases_current_transformers_ac_current_transformer.html

http://chipsen.en.alibaba.com/productshowimg/248071700-209331334/electronic_transformer.html

http://goldcoil.en.alibaba.com/product/245563293-0/Lighting_Transformer.html


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola. El trafo que viste en el balasto es muy pequeno porque opera no a 60 Hz sino a un frecuencia mucho mas alta y ademas, alimenta una carga de alto voltaje y baja corriente (el tubo fluorescente). Para lo que buscas, 1A y 24V  te quedan las siguientes opciones:

-una fuente sin transformador.
-usar un trafo "gordo" de mas de 24 Watt.

Salu2.


----------



## blueprince21 (Dic 22, 2009)

thks, me baja el animo. Seguire investigando.


----------



## shadown (Dic 28, 2009)

Bueno, no quiero parecer el tercero en discordia, pero aqui les va mi aporte. Estas son para mexico, en especial el centro y norte del pais. OJO, solo el ultimo envia a todo el pais, los demas tienen tiendas en diferentes locaciones.

www.steren.com.mx
www.labarrena.com.mx
http://www.dimeesa.com/index1.html
http://www.crya.com.mx/Subs/principal2.php

y este es una especie de buscador de electronica en mexico

http://www.chili.com.mx/circuitos-integrados.html

Que lo disfruten y felises fiestas a todos.

Ok, por poco y olvido la cereza del pastel. Esta pagina tiene DE TODO y caundo me refiero a todo es todo, incluso los circuitos mas raros y dificiles de encontrar y lo mejor, no solo se enfoca a electronica, hay de muchas otras areas de ingenieria y demas, espero les guste.

Pagina de Mexico

http://mexico.newark.com/

Pagina internacional (Ingles)

www.newark.com


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ene 28, 2010)

ELCHAVO dijo:
			
		

> www.digikey.com
> 
> tienen chat online donde te sacan de dudas, y demas......
> 
> ...



Que tal, yo ocupo pedir desde México solo un par de cosas de Digikey, pero nunca he comprado en esta. 

Alguien que sepa cuanto cobran por envío y exportación?? o en mouser???

Por si a alguien le sirve, yo suelo comprar en http://mexico.newark.com/, ventajas?
También tiene chat online, aunque no son muy vivos y es en inglés, tienen bastantes, cosas, pero lo que más me gusta es que el precio de las cosas ya incluye todo, importación, envío... Y tienen operadores por teléfono que is hablan español.

Los envíos toman unos 3 días.

Saludos y haber si alguien me da referencias de esas 2 tiendas, pediré soldadura en pasta en newark no hay de la que ocupo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2010)

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## shadown (Ago 25, 2010)

Buenas, aqui uno mas para mexico, espero les sirva, saludos.

RoboDacta


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2010)

shadown dijo:


> Buenas, aqui uno mas para mexico, espero les sirva, saludos.
> 
> RoboDacta



Ingresado          .


----------



## danyelk6u5 (Ago 30, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Especificamente que necesitas? porque si lo que quieres es detectar un golpe o medir peso se me ocurren opciones mas simples y faciles de conseguir....



ummm... Hola... me preguntaba que ideas tenias para el sensor de peso, ya q yo necesito uno, que almenos mida gramos,,, me interesan tus ideas,, respondeme si?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.ditentec.com.ar/ 
Microcontroladores AVR y sistemas de desarrollo basado en micros ATMEL

http://www.datech.com.ar/
Microcontroladores ARM y sistemas de desarrollo basado en micros ATMEL ( Micros ARM a bajo precio - exelente vendedor )


----------



## Electronec (Sep 24, 2010)

Esta es una de mis tiendas habituales, el resto ya están en la lista.
No tienen página Web.
Son muy eficaces a la hora de hacerles pedisos.

Sus datos son:

http://www.hotfrog.es/Empresas/Electronica-Viloga

Saludos.


----------



## tomastome (Sep 29, 2010)

hola miren me preguntaba si me pueden ayudar, soy de una ciudad cercana a Paraná y las compras que siempre hago las hago en mundoelectr... alguien tiene contacto con los empleados de esos locales? o si me pueden comunicar de algún otro proveedor de componentes electrónicos en Paraná?


----------



## Pelelalo (Oct 29, 2010)

Pues eso, vengo comprando en Microlog todos los componentes que necesito para dar mis clases en el instituto, pero de vez en cuando me gusta probar diseños y no estoy por la labor de pagar portes de envío y el precio tampoco es que sea barato.

Por ejemplo, ahora quiero probar varios diseños con el Timer 555 (un temporizador). El pedido no debería aumentar de 5 euros, pero los portes me tiran por tierra las ganas y estos circuitos se me ocurren a lo largo del año.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2010)

¿ Miraste por aquí ?
tabla_proveedores [Witronica]


----------



## Pelelalo (Oct 29, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Miraste por aquí ?
> tabla_proveedores [Witronica]



No, la verdad. 

Sabes de alguno con gastos de envio gratuitos sin tener que comprar por encima de alguna cifra concreta (pe 100€)???


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2010)

Mira en las misma páginas de tu país si alguno de los proveedores posee servicio de Free Shipping


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 17, 2010)

*presupuesto via mail y lo mandan a domicilio y que...!!! precios *

*Comercial I.C. S.A.(DICOMSE)
**Doblas1126 (cp 1424)*
*Buenos Aires- Argentina
Tel5411)4923-1945 / 4923-7690 
**Tel/Fax: (5411)4922-1601
Horario- lunes a viernes: 10 a 17.30 Horas
www.dicomse.com.ar 
info@icsargentina.com.ar*


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 19, 2010)

Electronica Mendoza
venta de componentes electronicos
Dir: calle 10 de agosto casi calle españa
Tel. 59521 577268 
Movil. 595981 487478
San Lorenzo - Paraguay


Asia Electronica
Dir. Calle Gral Bruguez N°1130 Casi Eusebio Ayala
Tel. 59521 227323
Asuncion - Paraguay


Istel Electronica
Dir. Calle España entre Mcal Estigarribia y 10 de Agosto
Tel. 59521 573 097
San Lorenzo - Paraguay


Noberini Electronica
Dir. Gral Bruguez N° 1143 casi Eusebio Ayala
Tel 59521 210689
Asuncion - Paraguay


GTA Electronica
Dir. Gral Aquino N°1119 casi 9 de marzo
Tel. 59521 203822
Asuncion - Paraguay

GTA Electronica Sucursal 1
Dir Eusebio Ayala N°4392 y La Victoria
Tel. 59521 510741
Asuncion - Paraguay

GTA Electronica Sucursal 2
Dir. Azara N°93 casi Iturbe
Tel. 59521 644 947
Luque - Paraguay



NARA Electronica
Dir. Gral Aquino N°1167 casi Eusebio Ayala
Tel. 59521 212559
Asuncion Paraguay


Casa ORE S.R.L. electronica
Dir. Avda Eusebio Ayala esquina Gral Bruguez
Tel. 59521 224302/229954
Email: casaore@yahoo.com
Asuncion - Paraguay


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2010)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> Electronica Mendoza
> venta de componentes electronicos
> Dir: calle 10 de agosto casi calle españa..........



Ingresados a la Wiki


----------



## yinyang18 (Nov 20, 2010)

Mmmm buenas hehehe, alguien sabe de una tienda acá en Nicaragua? 
Quien sepa que porfavor me envie un MP, se lo agradeceria mucho saludos!!


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 22, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ingresados a la Wiki



gracias San Fogo, hay otras, cuando tenga los datos te los paso para ampliar!


----------



## yinyang18 (Nov 23, 2010)

Telerepuestos JD ELECTRONICS S.A

Casa matriz
Col. Los robles 3ra etapa #196
managua, Nicaragua
tels: 
2277-5046
2278-0706

Centro comercial managua
sección "A" #8, 9, 10 y 11
tels:
2278-5016
2277-1940

Metrocentro
Módulo #18
Tels:
2271-9226
2271-9228
2271-9259

Cuidad jardin
De la Carioca 1c. al sur 20 vrs. abajo
tels:
2240-1208
2240-1212

Iván montenegro
De los semáforos 2c. abajo
tels: 
2289-0341

E-mail: telerepmanagua@aol.com
Fax: (505) 2278-5859

Esto fué lo que consegui hasta la fecha... saludos!!


----------



## mcpiebot (Nov 26, 2010)

Una mas para México www.cosasdeingenieria.com.

Saludos!


----------



## MarkRom (Nov 28, 2010)

http://www.radiocomecuador.com Tienda ubicada en Quito Ecuador, venden gran cantidad de Comonentes como CI, Componentes Pasivos


----------



## Imzas (Dic 1, 2010)

Esta tienda es a pedido, aunque algunas cosas las tienen en la misma tienda, se trata de RS Chile: 
tine algunas cosas dificiles de conseguir.
http://cl.rs-online.com/web/

Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 3, 2011)

gracias causay pero vivo en España y la página dice que los costes de envio corren por mi cuenta.


----------



## mcpiebot (Feb 10, 2011)

Hola que tal?

Aquí les recomiendo otro proveedor de kits de electrónica en México:

www.imorikits.com

Ofrecen una gran cantidad de kits para armar a precios accesibles, los kits son de electrónica, mecatronica y robotica.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 11, 2011)

ingresado en la wiki.....


----------



## tms320c30 (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.5hz-electronica.com/
http://www.robodacta.com.mx/


----------



## power300 (Mar 3, 2011)

Para Chile las principales son la casa royal (http://www.casaroyal.cl/) y la casa musa (http://www.casamusa.cl/)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2011)

Las direcciones aportadas se encuentran ingresadas a la Wiki de proveedores.

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## flacojuan (Mar 3, 2011)

hola aqui tengo esta en venezuela:

http://www.electronicamagnabit.com

saludos....


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 3, 2011)

Voy con 2 mas de Venezuela

Silitec Electrónica, C.A.
www.silicorp.com (Distruidores de componentes electrónicos, mas que todo ventas al mayor)

VLSI Electrónica, C.A.
http://www.silicorp.com/vlsi.html (Una division de la tienda anterior decicada a componentes digitales)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2011)

flacojuan dijo:


> hola aqui tengo esta en venezuela:
> 
> http://www.electronicamagnabit.com
> 
> saludos....






Ratmayor dijo:


> Voy con 2 mas de Venezuela
> 
> Silitec Electrónica, C.A.
> www.silicorp.com (Distruidores de componentes electrónicos, mas que todo ventas al mayor)
> ...



Ingresados, gracias por aportar


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola, hay muchos proveedores especializados en chile aparte de Casa Royal?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Hola, hay muchos proveedores especializados en chile aparte de Casa Royal?



¿ Y por que no miras en el apartado de proveedores correspondiente a Chile ?


----------



## Luis1342 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hola a todos,estaba pensando en donde postear esto,espero algún amigo de  México DF pueda confirmarlo,quiza alguno de ustedes compraba  transformadores en local del servicio perez en esa calle de mesones(muy  cerca de republica del salvador),bueno resulta que hace unos dias andaba  por ahi y hoy tambien y pude darme cuenta que ese lugarcito al parecer  ya no está(al no ser que lo hayan cambiado) ahora esa calle ha cambiado  un poco,pues ya no veo aquel aununcio bien setentero/ochentero de  servicio perez y su fachada viejita,parece que ahora esta ahi una tienda  de instrumetos musicales,ojala alguno pueda confirmalo por que de ser  así está canijo,por que creo era buena opcion ya que si  uno no  encontraba transformadores de ciertos valores en las tiendas grandes ahi  los encontrabas, la única vez que fuí habia una gran variedad de todos  tamaños y valores.
por cierto,parece que la tienda master ya se esta alejando del mercado de las refacciones y componentes electrónicos,ahora ya le apuestan más al caraudio,en sus tiendas ya se ve más eso o así accesorios como antenas y una que otra cosita para computación 
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 16, 2011)

Aquí va otro: http://www.transmagneca.com/ Es una fabrica de transformadores de todo tipo, el 50% de los equipos de fabricación nacional usa sus transformadores...

Y este otro que es el otro 50%  http://www.transforvenca.com/


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 29, 2011)

En Santa Fe compro en Radiofuturo , Santa Fe radio, Zaffaroni.... cual es SDS?? el nuevo de Tucuman y Saavedra?
Segun lei ( no me gaste en comprobarlo) algunos iban a reemplazar los 5401 por los MPSA por "aguantar mas".... 
Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 29, 2011)

Si, SDS en esquina La Rioja y Saavedra. Pero no es nueva, desde que vivo en Sta Fe (hace unos 5 años ya) compro ahí principalmente, y en las que mencionás cuando no consigo algo ahí.
Tienen mejores precios que en RadioFuturo y Zaffaroni (bastante diferencia en algunas cosas) y noté mejor calidad de componentes pero no tanta variedad y stock como esas otras casas. A los MPSA y 2N los compré ahí.

PD: Perdón por el offtopic. Aplíquenle todo el rigor de la ley 

Saludos, un abrazo.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2011)

Rigor aplicado


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aquí va otro: http://www.transmagneca.com/ Es una fabrica de transformadores de todo tipo, el 50% de los equipos de fabricación nacional usa sus transformadores...
> 
> Y este otro que es el otro 50%  http://www.transforvenca.com/



Ingresados a la Wiki: http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#venezuela


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 22, 2011)

Esta es una pagina de estados unidos, tienen todo tipo de cosas interesantes para frikis de alto nivel 
http://www.sparkfun.com/
lo interesante es que en el apartado de cada producto hay informacion del mismo y a veces hasta videos explicativos (En ingles) y con varios componentes hasta ofrecen la librería de Eagle para su respectivo diseño de PCB, Pero necesitan una empresa courier para que les traiga las cosas hasta la puerta de sus casas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esta es una pagina de estados unidos, tienen todo tipo de cosas interesantes para frikis de alto nivel ..


! Agregado a la Wiki ¡


----------



## zebax (Abr 22, 2011)

http://www.electronicaavs.com/ 

amplio catalogo de productos de audio, video y semiconductores en medellin.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2011)

zebax dijo:


> http://www.electronicaavs.com/
> 
> amplio catalogo de productos de audio, video y semiconductores en medellin.



!    Ingresado    ¡


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 25, 2011)

alguien conoce una empresa que marca sus placas como RIAS es argentina y fabrica placas para equipos de calefacción


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 27, 2011)

Y el trafo, de donde lo sacaste???


----------



## fas0 (Jun 27, 2011)

me encanta el sonido de los STK, al menos comparado con los TDA..


----------



## fausto garcia (Jun 27, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Y el trafo, de donde lo sacaste???



Los transformadores que tengo son de equipos modulares porque casi siempre tienen la tension y corriente  requerida para  los amplis que monto los consigo en los talleres de servicio o en los deshuesaderos de Aldaco o Republica del Salvador(DF).  Ademas a muy buen precio ,por ejemplo este me salio a 120 pesitos.  Te sugiero que busque un tallercito donde tenga exceso de equipos sin reparar,porque ellos siempre quieren deshacerse de lo que les "estorba."  Te cuento que he consegido desde, disipadores, nucleos tiroidales, placas completas de modulares (para reciclar componentes) y  transformadores a buen precio y la mayoria en buen estado.   

Saludos... y adelante con el reciclaje.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 28, 2011)

OK yo tambien vivo en mexico y conosco la republica del salvador, en donde esta eso de aldaco????????? PARA COMENZAR A RECICLAR!!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 28, 2011)

pues si son chilaquiles pues mejor vayan a los tianguis, sale mas varato, yo voy a santacruz meyehualco y he encontrado cosas interesantes


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 28, 2011)

Ya he hido a tianguis pero estan muy caras las cosas, mas que los viejitos creen que los circuitos empolvados con piezas rotas, valen mucho


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 28, 2011)

pues cuandoquiea nos damos una vuelta, poque yo he conseguido cosas varatas, incluso mi osciloscopio lo adquiri asi por solo 300 varos


----------



## palomo (Jun 28, 2011)

Ya que estan hablando de chilaquiles les recomiendo darse una vuelta un jueves sobre eje 6 y periferico, aqui solo tendras que aprender a regatear he comprado desde  fuentes para coche supuestamente quemadas desde $1 nezahualcoyotl asta 1 sorjuana (exprecion barriada) y funcionan muy bien (luego no saben ni lo que venden).


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 28, 2011)

cierto ese tambien esta muy bien surtido


----------



## fausto garcia (Jun 28, 2011)

Compañero Mastodonte Man,  Aldaco, Meave y Republica del Salvador estan todas juntas aqui dejo una impresion de google maps para que te des la idea.

Ya me esta dando envidia (de la buena)   *$300 pesos un osciloscopio, de $50 a $200 una fuente* sin duda alguna eso se llama tener suerte, pero bueno yo tambien he agarrado cosas interesantes sobre todo con los viejitos ja ja ja (respetable la gente de le tercera edad).

Osciloscopio -------- 300pesos
Fuente de poder ----200pesos
Chacharas--- --------50 pesos 
*Vivir en Mexico -----No tiene precio*

 Saludos paisanos y suerte con las chacharas.


----------



## luistito (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola a todos, si alguien sabe donde puedo comprar el ICL7107CPL, en Colombia... les agradeceria muchisimo la informacion, puesto que tengo un proyecto con este integrado. si concen una tienda online mejor... Gracias......


----------



## caszar (Jul 7, 2011)

Hola buenas.

Lo primero decir que soy nuevo por aquí y quería felicitar a todos por este foro que en lo poco poco que he visto me parece muy bueno.

Bueno veréis, me estoy iniciando en esto de la electrónica y he decidido, para ir practicando, reparar una placa base que tengo con los condensadores dañados.
El caso es que quiero comprar los nuevos online y miré en farnell España, pero a la hora de registrarme vi que pedía CIF de empresa y demás, y quisiera preguntar si se puede uno registrar como particular y que te hagan el envío a casa, o solo hacen envíos a empresas.

Pido disculpas si este tema no va aquí pero no sabía muy bien donde ponerlo.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Ferny (Jul 7, 2011)

En el campo del CIF de empresa pon tu DNI y listo.

Personalmente no compro a Farnell (lo suelo hacer a RS porque lo recojo en su almacén directamente y me ahorro los gastos de envío), pero conozco a gente que sí compra y son particulares.

Saludos


----------



## caszar (Jul 7, 2011)

Gracias Ferny por tu respuesta.

La verdad es que en mi caso daría igual comprarlo en RS o farnell porque vivo en un pueblo, (por eso lo de pedir online), y no podría pasar a recogerlo.

Haré lo que dices, gracias otra vez y un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 7, 2011)

Ten en cuanta que si fueses un autónomo o empresario individual el CIF es tu DNI


----------



## JotaEle (Jul 7, 2011)

Sí puedes comprar siendo particular, pero has de confirmar el pedido telefónicamente, si no simplemente lo ignoran (a mí me ha pasado).


----------



## caszar (Jul 8, 2011)

JotaEle dijo:
			
		

> Sí puedes comprar siendo particular, pero has de confirmar el pedido telefónicamente, si no simplemente lo ignoran (a mí me ha pasado).



Y les tienes que llamar a ellos o cuando haces el pedido te llaman para confirmarlo?

Y en RS también es así? Porque si no lo puedo pedir allí.

Un saludo


----------



## golumx (Jul 8, 2011)

Yo he comrado en Mouser y no he tenido problemas, lo unico vigila el estado del edido por que si no lo indicas te retienen el pedido si les falta algun componente.


----------



## Ferny (Jul 8, 2011)

En mi caso cuando hice el primer pedido en RS me llamaron ellos porque no sabían si era empresa o particular, les dije que era particular y ya está, ningún problema.


----------



## JotaEle (Jul 10, 2011)

caszar dijo:
			
		

> Y les tienes que llamar a ellos o cuando haces el pedido te llaman para confirmarlo?


Sí, tienes que llamarles tú. Cuando haces el pedido se indica el número al que hay que llamar.


----------



## Manuel51 (Jul 10, 2011)

También puedes comprar aquí: http://www.micropik.com/
Tienen un servicio muy rápido y eficaz y no tienes que llamar por teléfono. Lo digo por experiencia, casi siempre compro ahí. Y, no, no tengo comisión, no seáis mal pensados.

Saludos.


----------



## caszar (Jul 15, 2011)

Bueno, al final hice el pedido en RS en vez de en farnell y todo bien. 
De hecho ni me llamaron por teléfono para preguntar si era particular o empresa, supondrían que era particular al registrarme con el DNI, porque en la factura, viene reflejado como envío a un particular.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda prestada.

Saludos


----------



## christianmll (Ago 4, 2011)

http://electronicaomegas.net16.net queda en Sangolquí - Ecuador, tiene variedad de componentes electrónicos activos y pasivos, integrados, semiconductores, herramientas, etc...


----------



## josb86 (Ago 26, 2011)

como estan miren me arriesgue a comprar en la pagina futurlec.com, pero parece que las cosas no van muy bien el pedido lo hice hace dos semanas y lo que pedí fueron dos sensores. despues de realizar el pago con tarjeta de crédito me llego un numero de orden a mi correo y despues de una semana no me aparecía la empresa que lo iba a atraer ni nada por el estilo entonces lo que hice fue enviar un correo en el cual les preguntaba si todo estaba bien, y me respondieron:

Your order is currently being packed. We however need a faxed copy of your credit card to verify your card. Can you please fax this to our office at

Futurlec

alguno ha hecho pedidos a esta? pagina les ha pasado lo mismo? no se que tan seguro sea eso de enviar una copia de mi tarjeta de crédito que me recomiendan?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 26, 2011)

La verdad que ja´mas compro por internet, no te da ninguna confianza ni garantía de nada...

Tratá de conseguirte un teléfono y hablar, porque eso de los mails tampoco es muy efectivo.

Saludos.


----------



## sergio barasz (Sep 15, 2011)

que tal solo quiero decir que soy de misiones argentina y aca es bastante dificil conseguir sierta clase de componentes...hay de todo..chinos,truchos y buenos pero es carisssimo!! yo hice varios amplificadores de audio...pero no es muy rentable hoy en dia..con componentes buenos ,lo de los precios seria lindo conseguirlos mas baratos..es mi opinon.bueno chau.


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.minirobot.com.mx/tienda/ tienen un interesante surtido de componentes; ademas de conectores de varios tipos  (justo lo que yo buscaba.)


----------



## pda (Sep 22, 2011)

hola les quisiera hacer una pregunta aver si me pueden ayudar.. alguien conoce el STD70N02L es un mosfet de una placa de vídeo de pc.. estoy en Argentina. alguien sabe donde lo puedo conseguir o sino alguien sabe cual puedo poner de reemplazo?


----------



## cmoraleda (Nov 8, 2011)

Os cuento algo que me ha sucedido con *RS Amidata*, simplemente quiero informar y saber de paso si alguien ha tenido este problema con ellos.

Hice un pedido de material por valor de 548,44 euros, lo pago con tarjeta de crédito (de debito), lo recibo y perfecto hasta aquí todo correcto.

Después de 4 o 5 días de haber recibido el material *RS Amidata* me vuelve a hacer un cargo en la cuenta asociada a la tarjeta por valor de 547,94 euros. Como podéis suponer inmediatamente les escribo un email, ese día era domingo y el lunes llamo al teléfono de atención al cliente de *RS Amidata*, me dicen que esto es una autorización virtual, que dentro de 10 o 15 días me lo devuelven.

Me quedo perplejo, autorización virtual? Es la primera vez que compro en *RS Amidata* (y será la última). Yo solo se que he pagado dos veces el pedido, jamás me había ocurrido algo así y más teniendo en cuenta la cantidad esto me plantea serios problemas porque el material que he pedido no es para mis aficiones electrónicas, es para trabajar y ganarme la vida, soy un autónomo amigos. Un autónomo que lucha cada día por salir adelante y al que no le sobran 500 y pico euros, sobre todo estando a primeros de mes que es cuando hay más pagos.

Por supuesto que al banco también he ido, pero la respuesta es que esas operaciones están en una situación en la que no se pueden cancelar, que me espere esos 10 o 15 días... cojonudo, ahora ademas de autonomo soy prestamista, alguien ya no se quien... si el banco, los de mastercard o los de *RS Amidata* tienen mis 500 y pico euros, nadie me sabe nada, pero lo que yo tengo claro es que ese dinero no está en mi cuenta.

Normalmente compro en *Farnell* y jamás ni con ellos ni con las muchas compras que he realizado en internet me habia sucedido algo como lo que me ha pasado con *RS Amidata*, es increible.

Bueno, como dijo no se quien... asi ha sucedido y así os lo he contado.


----------



## cmoraleda (Nov 9, 2011)

El origen del problema que os comentaba antes es probable que sea este: 

El importe de la factura es 547,94 euros pero *Amidata S.A.* me carga en la cuenta 548,44 euros, observan el error (me lo han confirmado ellos) y presuntamente al licenciado o licenciada en económicas que supervisa estas operaciones se le ocurre la brillante idea de volver a pasar otro cargo por el importe correcto que es 547,94 euros. Justamente después de hacer eso presuntamente se olvida de confirmar la primera operación, la errónea. Resultado, y esto si es un hecho comprobable, esa operación se queda bloqueada ya que Mastercard o yo que sé quien le otorga a *Amidata S.A.* un periodo de gracia de 10 o 15 días para validarla, 10 o 15 días que yo no puedo disponer de mi dinero y que debo agradecer a algún brillante empleado de *Amidata S.A.*


----------



## Scooter (Nov 9, 2011)

Menudos tarugos. 
Luego se quejan de que la gente solo quiera usar paypal, si no mejoran los pagos on-line estamos vendidos.


----------



## Pelelalo (Nov 9, 2011)

Siempre pense que podria irse uno al banco y cancelar un cargo de este tipo. 

En mi caso evito Amidata y RS, principalmente porque suele salirme mas caro que otra opciones.


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 9, 2011)

cmoraleda,lo primero es que cambies de banco pero ya! porque rs son tarugos pero los del banco mas....tu tienes derecho en los primeros 15 dias del cobro que te hace rs a que el banco de inmediato te reingrese ese importe a tu cuenta y anule el pago,a mi me ha pasado con compañias sobre todo alemanas y el banco popular español sim problemas hace lo que te he dicho por ultimo yo he comprado en rs muchas veces y no ha pasado nada incluso triplicando tu importe,la putada principal te la hace el banco saludos....


----------



## dukex (Dic 22, 2011)

josb86 dijo:
			
		

> como estan miren me arriesgue a comprar en la pagina futurlec.com, pero parece que las cosas no van muy bien el pedido lo hice hace dos semanas y lo que pedí fueron dos sensores. despues de realizar el pago con tarjeta de crédito me llego un numero de orden a mi correo y despues de una semana no me aparecía la empresa que lo iba a atraer ni nada por el estilo entonces lo que hice fue enviar un correo en el cual les preguntaba si todo estaba bien, y me respondieron:
> 
> Your order is currently being packed. We however need a faxed copy of your credit card to verify your card. Can you please fax this to our office at
> 
> ...




Lo mas seguro es que sea por seguridad que piden una copia de tu tarjeta de crédito, para confirmar que no es otra persona  la que está utilizando solamente el número ya que probablemente nunca te han tenido como cliente.

Futurlec es una empresa seria, pero como toda empresa pueden llegar a cometer un error y enviarte lo que no es. Allí vienen los problemas ya que esta empresa  se encuentra en tailandia entonces solucionar un problema puede ser algo tedioso y de mucho tiempo.

Yo he comprado muchas veces por internet sin ningún problema, muchas veces cuando es la primera vez que compro me piden una carta diciendo que autorizo a esa empresa a cargar el valor a mi tarjeta de crédito. Supongo que en tu caso te están pidiendo una copia de tu tarjeta de crédito por esa misma razón.

Siempre compra en tiendas de internet serias, siempre busca en internet  sobre opiniones sobre estas tiendas.

Saludos.


----------



## malesi (Dic 29, 2011)

Hola pongo dos más
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
País. España (Madrid)
Web/Mail. http://www.digital-sa.com/tienda/
Nombre. Digital S.A.
Rubro Principal. Componentes en general


Tienda venta al público: C/ Pilar de Zaragoza 45. 28028 Madrid. Teléfono: 91 356 49 90 – 91 356 56 63
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
País. España (Bilbao)
Web/Mail. http://www.galarki.com
Nombre. Galarki componentes electrónicos
Rubro Principal. Componentes en general


Carretera Bilbao-Galdakao, 6A, 48004, Bilbao / Telf: 94 412 9449 / Fax: 94 412 2123 
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

Saludos


----------



## BeXtO (Mar 2, 2012)

Saludos compañeros soy algo nuevo aqui en los posts..

 En este quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes sabe donde puedo comprar motores vibradores como para control de videojuego o celular, los nesesito para el diseño de un circuito de aviso por medio de vibracion, pero no he encontrado proveedores. Si alguno de ustedes sabe de proveedores en mexico se los agradeceria.

De antemano muchas gracias.

Bexto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2012)

Si necesitás uno solo podés utilizar cualquier motorcito de los que abren y cierran los CD y pegarle con epoxi algún peso (tuerca) descentrado en el eje , ahora si necesitás muchos no se quien los vende.

Saludos !


----------



## BeXtO (Mar 5, 2012)

Gracias por la respuesta, de hecho elabore algunos 5 motores vibradores con ese método, el problema es que necesito conseguir este tipo de motores al menos en cantidades de 50 unidades, y necesito calidad en el motor... 

Si se sabe algo de algun proveedor favor de avisarme.

Gracias,,, Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2012)

¿ Juguetes sexuales a pilas . . . .  ?

Se consiguen facil y hay modelos económicos


----------



## BeXtO (Mar 5, 2012)

jajajajaja lo que busco es un proveedor directo de estos motores para un proyecto a grande escala, solo que no he encontrado alguno en mi pais...  Y eso de los dildos me saldria muy caro jajaja y que hago con lo que queda :S


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 5, 2012)

Yo que vos compro un lote de motorcitos comunes y les cortas el eje de manera que no quede simétrico o le soldas a todos un algo descentrado como te dijo dosme y listo.


----------



## BeXtO (Mar 5, 2012)

Pues seria buena idea, pero seria preferible saber algun proveedor de estos motores, necesito la potencia de un control de alguna consola...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 7, 2012)

Potencia de algun control de alguna consola???

Medio que no entendi :?


----------



## tonyup3 (Mar 7, 2012)

hola, puedes buscar donde arreglan celulares y utilizar los motorcitos vibradores de los celulares, son muy pequeñitos, y facil encuentras muchos, pues desde hace ya muchos modelos de celulares los tienen.
saludos!!
aaaa  hasta con 1.5 a 4V funcionan.


----------



## BeXtO (Mar 7, 2012)

> hola, puedes buscar donde arreglan celulares y utilizar los motorcitos vibradores de los celulares, son muy pequeñitos, y facil encuentras muchos, pues desde hace ya muchos modelos de celulares los tienen.
> saludos!!
> aaaa hasta con 1.5 a 4V funcionan.



Gracias por tu respuesta tonyup3 , ya lo he hecho, solo que pienso hacer un diseño propio y comercializar y necesito un poco mas de formalidad es por eso que busco un proveedor de estos motores...


Y DJ DRACO la potencia de un control remoto de consola de juegos (XBOX,PLAYSTATION etc.)


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 7, 2012)

Buscá en las firmas Jameco, Digi Key y All electronics, todas norteamericanas que tienen página web. En algunas de ellas los vi anunciados. ( creo que en All electronics) Si no las encontras, ponelas en Google.


----------



## BeXtO (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok lo hare gracias por tu aportacion.


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 7, 2012)

aqui los micro motores
http://www.electan.com/micro-motor-vibrador-8000rpm-p-2631.html

http://www.directindustry.es/fabricante-industrial/vibrador-electrico-62447.html


----------



## BeXtO (Abr 6, 2012)

Gracias por su aportacion, es algo parecido a lo que buscaba...


----------



## tuletula (Jun 24, 2012)

En primer lugar, comentarte que enontré este foro debido a que estaba buscando la empresa mediante la cual envian los paquetes, corroborar como dijo el anterior compañero que compro por internet hasta el papel higienivo(metafóricamente ) a ver, la seguridad a dia de hoy es muy alta, y a ningun vendedor le interesa perder clientela, y menos a todos éstos vendedores extranjeros cuyos margenes de beneficios son mínimos, en especial en ésta empresa son muy serios, he comprado una vez y no existió problema alguno, con referencia a lo de la tarjeta de credito, como bien te ha dicho el compañero no se si será por que al ser en el extranjero les surjen problemas de confirmación con las tarjetas de crédito, por que a mi me ocurrio lo mismo y acabe pagandolo con paypal(mucho más seguro), pero decirte que he comprado en segundamano, milanuncios, ebay, y muchisimos más sitios, y sin afán de hacer publicidad alguna, cre que hemos de fomentar la seguraidad a la hora de comprar vía internet. Realmente es malo para nuestro país, cierto, no fomentamos el comercio interno, pero ésto será una causa para que aquí empiecen a bajar los precios de muchas cosas por las que en bastantes casos cobran hasta el quintuple del precio que puede tener en otros paises, a día de hoy es tailandia, china, y norteamérica, donde ofrecen unos precios bastante más altos, os recomiendo que éste ultimo sitio lo eviteis porque son muchos los mamonéos que aduanas hace, cobran los porcentajes que les sale de los cojones, y ahora más todavía, en general, y no pongo la mano en el fuego por todo vendedor, pero insisto en que en general la seguraidad es total, de todas mis compras hasta ahora, alrededor de las 100 o 150, ha sido una en la que una tarjeta sd de 8 gb voló, y el responsable fué algun trabajador de correos, cuyo cuter, se encargo de hacer una rajita en el sobre y proceder a su extracción con sumo cuidado , y reconstrucción muy cuca del sobre con celofán, en fin, una sinvergonzonerría que mediante reclamacion al vendedor, hubiera supuesto un reeenvio sin coste de la tarjeta, pero tras mi contento con todas mis compras, lo pasé por alto, porque acciedentes pueden ocurrir siempre. En general insisto en que ésta empresa hasta ahora me ha resultado muy seria, el día 20 realicé mi segundo envio, y tras algun problema con la tarjeta de crédito, porque la perdi y olvide comentarselo, hicieron el cargo y les daba error, de manera que se soluciono en 2 días, con una atención, exquisita, y muy correcta, espero mi pedido en un margen de 7 a 10 días, de manera que os incito a que compreis por internet, cierto es que existe peor servicio de atención al cliente, nadie explica como funciona ni todas las caracteristicas, debido a que tendrás que ser tu el que compare y tantee todo ese tipo de cosas, pero en el precio, está la clave, mucho mucho muchisimo ahorro, ya está bien de que nos roben en las jodi.as empresas españolas, ésto obligará a las pymes a bajar sus engordados precios, en la gran parte de los casos.Un saludo!!!
************************************************************************************************
norma 2.6
2.6 No está permitido publicar palabras, enlaces o cualquier otro contenido que haya sido censurado en Foros de Electrónica. *Tampoco está permitido eludir la censura añadiendo espacios o cualquier otro caracter, substituyendo caracteres, o utilizando cualquier otro método para evitarla*.


----------



## agm006 (Jul 5, 2012)

Buenas, compre varios motores vibratorios que vienen en los joystick de PC. Vienen 2 motores por joystick y segun me informe en internet el USB funciona a 5v y 500mA.
Mi principal duda es la alimentacion de los mismos si los conecto de esta manera.


gracias!
AGM


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2012)

Habría que disponer de ambos datos de los motorcitos ( V e I) , pero con esa conección los podés conectar a una fuente de 9 V


----------



## Xwicho (Jul 5, 2012)

bueno yo hago vibradores para mis bot de esta manera y me han funcionado muy bien bueno necesitas un motor lol y un pedazo de madera o un carrete de plastico emm el carrete es de esoos *QUE* utilizan las costureras en sus maquinas (es el que tiene hilo) bueno con el pedazo de madera haces un rectangulo no tan grande y le haces un orificio pegado a la esquina de este, y con el carrete simplemente es lo mismo pero con un cilindro (carrete


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 6, 2012)

Emmm estaría genial que hicieras dos cosas:

1) que escribieras un poco más correctamente

2) alguna imagen


----------



## agm006 (Jul 6, 2012)

gracias DOSMETROS. Aca medi con tester los motorcitos. es coherente la medicion? un trafo de 9v 500mA andara bien? necesito q*UE* se los banque p*OR*-q*UE* van a estar prendidos varias horas *POR* dia



edito:
el voltimetro me tira en serie 8.10V , por lo tanto cada motor es de 4V (aprox)
abajo dice 05.0 en escala 200mA . esta medicion no la entiendo bien... HELP!

gracias!
AGM


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2012)

El voltaje lo mediste en paralelo , el dibujo está bien , quiere decir que* le llegan* 4 V a cada motor , no quiere decir que cada motor *sea de* 4 V. A ver si soy más claro , el motor podria ser de 1 v o de 24 V , pero vos le estás metiendo 4 V. Con voltaje de menos giran más lento , se desgastan menos , se rompen menos , se calientan menos. Con voltaje de más , todo más rápido , incluso quemarse.

5.0 en escala de 200 mA sería 5 mA pero me da la impresión que al menos serán 50 mA

Saludos !


----------



## elprofetellez (Jul 6, 2012)

aveces me pregunto, ppr qué no podemos ver lo que está frente a nosotros?. electrónica estudio vende motores vibradores, robótica crya vende motores vibradores, robodacta vende motores vibradores. todos estos estan en el distrito federal.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 7, 2012)

Es que el amigo vive en Buenos Aires y encima ya compró los motores....

.-


----------



## agm006 (Jul 7, 2012)

Exacto, en Buenos Aires me recorri toda la calle Parana y no tenian motores como los que necesito. Los encontre comprando unos joystick c/vibracion (rotos) de play/pc y me salieron re baratos. 
Estoy pensando en que fuente ponerle y casi seguro 9v y 0.5A...


----------



## agm006 (Jul 10, 2012)

Pregunta: ya instale todo y funciona bien con 9v, pero quizas necesitaria un poco mas de vibracion, en el estante, lo lograré si agrego una fuente mas grande? gracias!


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 10, 2012)

Buenas!

Yo que vos haria ensayos al motor para ver con que tensión vibra "decentemente" para vos y de ahi saca tus conclusiones.

Si queres mi sugerencia...motor, fuente de tensión variable, muchas mediciones y prueba y error!

saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2012)

agm006 dijo:
			
		

> Pregunta: ya instale todo y funciona bien con 9v, pero quizas necesitaria un poco mas de vibracion, en el estante, lo lograré si agrego una fuente mas grande? gracias!


 

Necesitarías más tensión , pero no le pongas una fuente mas grande y lo entregues , fijate primero que no se recalienten , que no se rompan , etc .

Saludos !


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Feb 13, 2013)

en Uruguay,que no estén en el listado;
www.miamishop.com.uy (tienen cosas comunes,si te registras tenes descuento)
www.todohobbies.com.uy(mas bien es de aeromodelismo,autos rc,pero también hay baterías y motores)
www.casakorman.com (tienen casi de todo)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2013)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> en Uruguay,que no estén en el listado;
> www.miamishop.com.uy (tienen cosas comunes,si te registras tenes descuento)
> www.todohobbies.com.uy(mas bien es de aeromodelismo,autos rc,pero también hay baterías y motores)
> www.casakorman.com (tienen casi de todo)



! Ingresado a la *Wiki* ¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 13, 2013)

http://www.semiconductores.com.ve/tienda/ Estos venden parlantes, cables, transformadores, herramientas, etc...


----------



## malesi (Feb 13, 2013)

Estas las puse hace tiempo, ¿hay que avisar a alguien para
ponerlas en la wiki?





malesi dijo:


> Hola pongo dos más
> ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
> País. España (Madrid)
> Web/Mail. http://www.digital-sa.com/tienda/
> ...


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 13, 2013)

malesi dijo:


> Estas las puse hace tiempo, ¿hay que avisar a alguien para
> ponerlas en la wiki?


Debes invocar a Don fogo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 13, 2013)

o la otra es crear una cuenta y agregarlo uno mismo


----------



## Justiciero24 (Feb 18, 2013)

Perdon por revivir el tema, pero tengo una pregunta para EinSoldiatGott. Bueno ocupo comprar unos componentes smd para un proyecto de la escuela, ya los encontre en newark y me registre pero tengo la duda de si te cobran algo por el envio, son 10 usd de mi material y las politicas que aparecen ahi no son muy explicativas al respecto. ¿me podrias explicar como funciona?

Gracias de antemano, espero tu respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2013)

Justiciero24 dijo:
			
		

> Perdon por revivir el tema, pero tengo una pregunta para EinSoldiatGott. Bueno ocupo comprar unos componentes smd para un proyecto de la escuela, ya los encontre en newark y me registre pero tengo la duda de si te cobran algo por el envio, son 10 usd de mi material y las politicas que aparecen ahi no son muy explicativas al respecto. ¿me podrias explicar como funciona?
> 
> Gracias de antemano, espero tu respuesta.



Existe un tema mucho mas actual que este sobre compras via Internet, con tutorial incluído


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 11, 2013)

no se si esta bien colgarlo aca mi duda,  nesecito la direccion de una gente que fabrica placas para encendido de calefactores a gas que las marcan con el nombre o marca RIAS alguien los conoce??


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 22, 2013)

Comento a los miembros del foro,que proveedores en la web,estan comercializando en Argentina las valvulas 6L6GC,nuevas,marca Raytheon,origen"England".-
A mi me parecio raro, que hayan Raytheon nuevas,nuevas, y de origen ingles.
Navegando en la web,descubri que como yo sospechaba,el pais de origen es "falso",y estan hechas en Rusia.-Fuente consultada:6L6GC #1, #2. #3 - False country of origin - Vacuum Tubes, Inc.
www.vacuumtubesinc.com/.../6L6GCFalseorgino...

Cuidado muchachos,no nos dejemos engañar.-
Saludos 
Gustavo



Pd:  http://www.vacuumtubesinc.com/VacuumTubesHallofShame/6L6GCFalseorginofcountry.aspx

Gustavo


----------



## stornipro (May 20, 2013)

Hola, queria saber si alguno sabe donde comprar insumos para fabricar circuitos impresos.

No es para hacer 1 , 2 o 3 ... .. son para hacer de a tandas de 50 de 5x5cm.

Hoy en dia compro en REDNORA, que queda en mar del plata y me lo envian por micro, pero la verdad que los precios no son muy buenos y se que en buenos aires se venden insumos pero el unico que conozco es GCTECH  (www.GCTECH.com.ar) pero ni bola me dan... ya mande 700 mails pidiendo presupuesto, llame por tel y me dicen que tengo que mandar mail y nunca responden.


Alguien conoce??

Para que se den una idea lo que busco , detallo a continuacion:


Placa entera epoxi fr4 o fr5
Fotopolimero (dry film)
Mascara antisoldante en seco ( el film)
Tinta antisoldante UV
Reveladores etc

Les agradezco mucho su ayuda


Me olvide de decir que soy de Vicente lopez , Buenos aires ... Olivos para el que no sabe donde queda vicente lopez jaj


----------



## solaris8 (May 20, 2013)

sos de vicente lopez y compras en mar del plata!!!

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores

tenes varios proveedores, tal vez contactandolos te puedan orientar


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2013)

si en la tabla hay uno que los vende


----------



## stornipro (May 21, 2013)

solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> sos de vicente lopez y compras en mar del plata!!!
> 
> http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores
> 
> tenes varios proveedores, tal vez contactandolos te puedan orientar




compro en mar del plata por que es el unico donde consegui mascara antisoldante. Lo que mas necesito es eso, la mascara (pero en film si es posible) y no encuentro por ningun lado. 

Estuve viendo lo que pusiste pero no hay ninguno que me venda la mascara antisoldante.

Alguien sabeeEEE????

gracias



			
				el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> si en la tabla hay uno que los vende



en la tabla donde?.. sabes nombre o direccion?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 21, 2013)

por ejemplo el primero que figura en la seccion de argentina ,dice 
siliconas, teflon, pertinax
luego hay unos cuantos mas que dicen pertinax
luego vos mismo le preguntas si tienen la mascara y esas cosas y las distintas calidades que tengan,
ese el primero esta en capital



aqui click este enlace http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores

la casa nakama que también figura en la lista también vende el pertinax por planchas de 120 x 240 ,no se si mas chicas ,eso ya lo averiguas vos,
pregunta en alamtec que esos tienen de todo tambien


----------



## stornipro (May 21, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> por ejemplo el primero que figura en la seccion de argentina ,dice
> siliconas, teflon, pertinax
> luego hay unos cuantos mas que dicen pertinax
> luego vos mismo le preguntas si tienen la mascara y esas cosas y las distintas calidades que tengan,
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta pero hable y no venden.

El primero un tal "molinas" no vende nada relacionado con PCBs.
el segundo, no tiene ningun tipo de mascaras antisoldantes.


Cualquier cosa que averigue donde comprar posteo para el que lo necesite.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 21, 2013)

la ultima ves que compre ,era una plancha entera  en nakama ,me salio como 260 pesos ,pero eso fue hace como mas de un año ,al ''molinas'' no le compre pertinax,solo tela teflonada,pero según el folleto que me dieron si vendían,
saludos ,si averiguas algo seria bueno compartir la dirección ,asi la agrego a la witronika


----------



## covra (Jun 12, 2013)

Pues yo no podria vivir sin http://www.tme.eu/es/ 
de hecho me gusta mucho mas que farnell o Rsonline...

Y por aqui en Valencia/Albacete : http://www.dieltron.com/


----------



## JordiWr (Jul 4, 2013)

Mi caso Con Farnell y RS-Amidata

Farnell, he comprado en garndes cantidades, hace años, pero cada día a ido a menos, hasta que ya casi ni lo consulto.

Problemas, de todo tipo (ojo que igual pasaba un pedido diario). Tarjetas que no les funcionaban y tenian saldo. 
Hacer ingresos en cuenta y no hacer salir el material, hasta que buscabas un escaner y enviabas el papelito ( se ve que es complicado mirar la cuenta y ver la referencia de tu pedido).

Hablo de epocas en que los moviles, no tenian camara.
MAteriales que salia en stock y a la hora de la verdad, no havia stock. Te lo anulaban, pero tu as dado un plazo y acabas quedando mal tu.

últimanete, ya no compro, desde que pusierón el pedido minimo, al final comprar 4 chorradas para probar algo, te salia por 50 €.

Por otro lado, para mi gusto muy careros, todo y que tienen cosas con precios en linea, siempre ahy algo que puede llegar a salirte por el doble.



RS Amidata.
Era el alternativo, hace un año comenzarón ha hacer cosas raras con las unidades de embalage y sinplemente, solo compro cuando hay algo que no sabes por que motivo, nadie lo tiene y ellos lo tienen. Pero muy, muy esporadicamente.

Mouser.

No esta mal si haces pedidos de mas de 75 €, son rápidos con precios normalmente correctos


Digikey

Precios buenos por el cambio dolar Euro, pero aduanas me ha jugado muy malas pasadas y no me fio un pelo. Por la empresa bien, pero aduanas no tanto.


TME.EU
Actualmente, todo lo compro aqui, no tienen mucha gama pero tienen de todo un poco y a precios muy buenos.

Si te acostumbras y lo coordinas bien, por 7.9 € de portes, puedes tener el material de un día para otro o como mucho en dos días, pero los precios valen realmente la pena.

Incluso he comprado cosas por debajo del precio de mayoristas nacionales como Sagitron o Avnet, que para más inri, siempre trabajan con plazos de casi una semana, entre proformas, comerciales, transferencias, almacenes, etc...


Espero haber podido ayudar a alguien a tomar decisiones o como minimo poder comparar





Mouser


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 29, 2013)

Tengan cuidado con la empresa de Hong Kong," Analog metric-DIY Audio".- www.analogmetric.com.- Sino son estafadores,están muy cerca de serlo
Compré componentes electrónicos vía internet,y nunca me los envíaron,me dieron un tracking number que no existía,después de reclamar por más de 40 días,sin ninguna respuesta,reclamé a PayPal,ellos gestionaron y al cabo de unos días me reintegraron el importe a la cuenta de  mi tarjeta de crédito,si hubiese pagado solo con mi tarjeta de crédito,hubiera perdido el dinero.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 30, 2013)

Gracias por el dato Gustavo. Interesante que por pagar con PayPal salvaste la situación. Lo tendré en cuenta para futuras compras.


----------



## Moicotata (Jul 30, 2013)

Hola alguien sabe si es confiable comprar de http://www.chinadaier.com/ encontré esta "empresa" en Alibaba.com. Revisando me di cuenta de una serie de estafas  de muchas empresas que promocionan su nombre en este portal, pero nada de la tal DAIER. De todos modos agradecería muchas sugerencias para comprar 3pdt y Caja de aluminio1590B. Saludos desde Bolivia.


----------



## helbertc (Sep 12, 2013)

Hola, cordial saludo, necesitaba preguntar una buena compañía para comprar leds, preferiblemente en Colombia, encontré una buena, pero no se si sea seguro comprar ahí,si alguien la conoce o sabe si es seguro, la pagina a es electron.com


----------



## eleccortez (Nov 4, 2013)

Uff me recorrí  la calle parama por congreso   en  C.A.B.A  desde el  100 para adelante y no pude conseguir  un solo TR 2sa 1688 . 2sa  771 ni un reemplazo. No se que paso con los transistores  en Argentina.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2013)

eleccortez dijo:


> Uff me recorrí  la calle parama por congreso   en  C.A.B.A  desde el  100 para adelante y no pude conseguir  un solo TR 2sa 1688 . 2sa  771 ni un reemplazo. No se que paso con los transistores  en Argentina.



       

Para la próxima vez:
Te sientas frente a la PC
Entras al Foro
Te vas a esta dirección: http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina
Consultas por internet que proveedor tiene lo que buscas.
Llamas por teléfono y confirmas la existencia
Echo el contacto vas y compras
El tiempo sobrante lo empleas en tomar cerveza el alguno de lo boliches de Congreso


----------



## eleccortez (Nov 4, 2013)

jajajja si  la verdad , pero me fui confiado no lo podia creer .


----------



## keitaro89 (Dic 16, 2013)

Buenos días, estoy haciendo una fuente de corriente, quiero obtener de 5 a 10 A de corriente constante (no voltaje constante) a partir de 2 baterías en serie (24v), ya prácticamente está funcionando, pero no eh podido conseguir una bobina de 10A a 24v (que mientras mas henrios tenga mejor porque así podría bajar la conmutación y bajaría la potencia de los mosfet) y estoy usando unas que saque de una fuente de computadora pero zumban mucho y se calientan, no necesito una cantidad definida de henrios porque controlo la potencia con un pic por medio de pwm que cambia la frecuencia de conmutación automáticamente.

según esta pagina
construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador.php
con calibre 12 0 13 es suficiente. pero es muy grueso para hacerla manualmente, sin mencionar que no tengo núcleos y que tengo que hacer varios dispositivos.

Y al final de todo esto me gustaría preguntar si alguien usa bobinas de esta potencia, que me pueda decir o aconsejar como hacerlas o donde conseguirlas.

También se me ocurrió usar un devanado secundario de un transformador de 24 volts a 10A, pero ¿qué haría con el devanado primario?, ¿lo aislaría? Y eso me lleva a preguntarme ¿qué pasa si pongo en paralelo los 2 devanados de un transformador? (claro que respetando su sentido).

Bueno de antemano agradezco el tiempo que se tomaron para leer mi tema, Gracias.


----------



## chclau (Dic 16, 2013)

Te diria que busques circuitos de fuentes conmutadas de corriente constante para LEDs de alta potencia, he visto para 10A y para mucho mas tambien.

Coilcraft es un fabricante de inductancias para altas corrientes


----------



## keitaro89 (Dic 16, 2013)

Amigo, es una exelente pagina, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, y por la sugerencia de las fuentes.


----------



## diniz (Dic 20, 2013)

Hola stornipro, quería saber si habías conseguido donde comprar los materiales, y si lograste conseguir un lugar que los vendiera todos, para así no tener que comprar en varios lugares. Y qué tal los precios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2013)

diniz dijo:
			
		

> Hola stornipro, quería saber si habías conseguido donde comprar los materiales, y si lograste conseguir un lugar que los vendiera todos, para así no tener que comprar en varios lugares. Y qué tal los precios.



 

Si estas en Canadá ¿ De que te sirven direcciones en Argentina ?


----------



## zopilote (Dic 20, 2013)

En argentina solo escuche para fotosensibilizar pcb, pero nada de los film para mascara antisoldante, cosas rarisimas es mejor comprarlas por correo, pero sin pasarse de los limites que estipula aduana.


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 21, 2013)

En mercado libre alguna vez ví algo... acá esta:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-476079228-pelicula-fotosensible-para-grabado-de-pcb-circuito-impreso-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-484921142-x-2m-pelicula-fotosensible-p-grabado-pcb-alta-resolucion-_JM_


----------



## skywatcher67 (May 28, 2014)

Hola compañeros llevo tiempo leyendo el foro pero este es mi primer post pues quería advertiros de lo que está pasando co rs online  al parecer con frecuencia según he visto en otros foros y me han confirmado en el banco. Resulta que hace dos meses hice un pedido al que correspondieron con un cargo en mi tarjeta por 45 euros. Hasta aquí normal si no fuera porque  no me han enviado el pedido, tras discutir con ellos por teléfono me dirijo al banco para anular el pago,mi sorpresa es que me dicen allí que habían intentado hacer dos cobros màs por valores similares pero no iguales  que conseguí evitar al usar una tarjeta virtual que suelo cargar sólo con lo que quiero comprar. Tened cuidado los compañeros en España pues no es el único caso y estos listos no aceptan paypal....


----------



## dearlana (Jun 3, 2014)

Gracias skiwatcher67. Lo tendremos en cuenta para los pedidos directos.

Por aquí hacemos los pedidos a RS a través de las tiendas de electrónica. 

Nos cobran un 10% más del valor que aparece en RS. 

Ellos acumulan pedidos y hacen una compra grande de vez en cuando. 

Nosotros no tenemos que pagar envío ni asumir riesgos. 

Es una buena fórmula siempre que las tiendas lo acepten.


----------



## casp3 (Jun 5, 2014)

Gracias por avisar, yo soy de España y hace tiempo cuando me aventure en el mundo de la electrónica y los led. Si hice una compra ahí, pero fue a través de un amigo empresario. Luego pues no he vuelto.
Vale más hacer la transferencia, aunque haya que pagar un poco más.
Si os sirve de ayuda, existe una empresa en Barcelona llamada "Farnell componentes element 14".
Es muy buena, todo detallado, atención excelente. En todo momento a partir del ingreso, sabes donde está el pedido. Exportan de China, EE.UU, Reino Unido. Lo que no se encuentre ahí, hay recurrir otras vías, o sencillamente no está.
Por aquí tengo un amplificador 2.1 con un regulador de voltaje estropeado (TTK SG 2368 48) y no hay manera de conseguirlo. 
Un saludo.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 8, 2014)

Gracias por la información casp3.

Se ve bien esa empresa.

Hace años existían Electrosón, Electrónica Postal, Protebán y algunas otras con precios muy competitivos.

Salía mucho más barato hacer pedidos a ellos. Se podía pedir contra reembolso. Con trasporte y todo salía todo mucho más barato.

En Farnell la ventaja es la gran variedad. Pero los componentes salen más caros que aquí.

Y en RS sale carísimo todo; más los portes, el envío, etc.

Por aquí tenemos a Nalber, Faro, Radio Hondas, Coelca, Edalux y poco más. Pero los precios son muy buenos. Nalber tiene casi de todo. Es la que más vende. Hacen descuentos de un 20%. Radio Hondas también descuenta el 20%. Coelca y Edalux: Según qué cosas: Descuentan hasta un 45%. Faro solo descuenta un 10% 

Por Ejemplo: Un alimentador de 3-4,5-6-7,5-9-12 V y 1,5 Amperios, conmutado:  Vale solo 7 euros en Radio Hondas.


----------



## casp3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Se ve bien, habrá que ir tomando nota, a fin de ampliar horizontes.
Yo por aquí lo mas cercano que tengo es Electrosón y Ertronica en Gijón, pero me dista de 85 kms.
De momento me arreglo con un señor que va Gijón a menudo.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 15, 2014)

Hola!

No sé como preguntar esto exactamente, pero haré el intento de que parezca coherente....

Quiero comprar diodos y transistores, pero no uno ni dos, sino 100 o más, todos para infinidad de proyectos 

Exactamente quiero comprar transistores 2SC1815 y 2SA1015 que son con los que estoy acostumbrado, pues son para audio y son muy buenos.
Me gustaría comprar de a 1000 piezas por cada uno. Pero me surgen varias dudas respecto a esto:

1. Qué sitios son recomendables para pedirlos? Ví que los venden a través de AliExpress y Ebay. Antes había visto que los venden por mercado libre y otros, pero no sé como buscarlos exactamente, le pongo "transistores, comprar transistores, comprar transistores por mayoreo" pero no me aparece nada 

2. En el siguiente link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-To...istors-150MA-50V-TO-92-x-200pcs-/160762568463 venden 200 transistores 2SC1815 por aproximadamente 200 pesos mexicanos. Todo lindo, pero lo que no me gusta es que viene desde China y pues no sé como esté eso de aduana si los llegara a comprar. La aduana lo detendrá?

3. Alguien ha comprado por mayoreo online? Si es así, por dónde recomiendan comprar por mayoreo?

4. En la página de Futurlec, venden esto: http://www.futurlec.com/ValuePacks.shtml Hay un pack de transistores por 4.95, pero trae varios y yo solo necesito el 2SC1815 y el 2SA1015, hay algún otro sitio como Newark, Mouser... donde vendan algo así, lotes de transistores? Lo que pasa es que no sé con qué términos buscarlos, intenté con el transistor que necesito pero me aparece que ya están obsoletos y si los venden es por unidad y no por cientos.

Espero parezca coherente lo que quiero saber, es que no se me ocurre como preguntarlo exactamente 

Salu2! ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2014)

esa pregunta creo que te la pueden responder en este hilo , alli hablan sobre compras on line aduanas y esas cosas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/compras-ebay-tutorial-50135/


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 15, 2014)

La primera tienda es: http://stores.ebay.com/paelectrocomponents/ en cuanto a Futurlec, ya está agregada al listado...


----------



## vabrus (Jul 9, 2014)

Hola soy de España... Estoy buscando unos relés de estado sólido de 5vDC-240vAC.

Algo como esto...



Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2014)

vabrus dijo:


> Hola soy de España... Estoy buscando unos relés de estado sólido de 5vDC-240vAC.
> 
> Algo como esto...
> 
> ...



Mira en estas *direcciones*:


----------



## Philco (Ago 4, 2014)

Buenas.

Tan sólo quería preguntar al compañero cmoraleda, si finalmente RS Amidata le devolvió el dinero que le cobró de más. Es algo que publicó unos mensajes atrás, concretamente en la página 9 de este mismo hilo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2014)

Fijate que cmoraleda solo posteó dos mensajes en el 2011 respecto de esa denuncia y nunca participó en el foro , así que no creo que te conteste


----------



## Philco (Ago 4, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que cmoraleda solo posteó dos mensajes en el 2011 respecto de esa denuncia y nunca participó en el foro , así que no creo que te conteste


Es probable que así sea. En ese caso, ¿hay alguién que haya tenido un problema similar con RS Amidata, y le hayan devuelto el dinero cobrado de más (la supuesta "retención virtual" por comprar con tarjeta de crédito/débito)?

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## skywatcher67 (Ago 4, 2014)

Yo al final me quedé sin componentes y sin el dinero.


----------



## ea6rf (Ago 4, 2014)

Yo suelo comprar en little diode esta en uk pero ninca he tenido problemas


----------



## Philco (Ago 4, 2014)

skywatcher67 dijo:


> Yo al final me quedé sin componentes y sin el dinero.


Si pudieras contar un poco más tu experiencia, te estaría muy agradecido. ¿Ha sido hace poco o hace ya algún tiempo?

Estoy en una situación similar (en mi caso, sí he recibido ya los componentes), de un total de aproximadamente 30 €, me han cobrado más del doble, por la dichosa "retención virtual" de la tarjeta de crédito/débito. Y lo que no me queda muy claro, es si la culpa es del banco o de RS.

EDITO: acabo de leer tu post skywatcher67, veo que la cosa ha sido hace poco, yo creo que esto se debe de poder denunciar en algún sitio, no se si a consumo, a la OCU, etc... Habría que investigar a ver que se puede hacer, todos los que hayamos sufrido un tema similar, ponernos de acuerdo y hacer una denuncia en conjunto. Creo que es algo completamente abusivo, lo del compañero cmoraleda me parece de juzgado de guardia.


----------



## Philco (Ago 9, 2014)

Philco dijo:


> Estoy en una situación similar (en mi caso, sí he recibido ya los componentes), de un total de aproximadamente 30 €, me han cobrado más del doble, por la dichosa "retención virtual" de la tarjeta de crédito/débito.


Comentar que RS me ha devuelto el dinero de la "retención virtual", ni idea de porqué trabajan de esta forma, pero bueno, al menos queda comprobado que te devuelven el dinero. Y ni idea de porqué hay gente a la que sí le cobran la retención y gente a la que no, puede deberse, quizá, a la entidad bancaria con la que se trabaje, o bien, según el tipo de tarjeta de crédito/débito que se disponga.

Para autónomos y empresas (al menos en España), RS cobra el total de lo que se facture cada mes al final del mismo, utilizando para ello un número de cuenta bancaria, sin hacer uso de la tarjeta de crédito. Para particulares, en principio, la única forma de pago es a través de tárjeta de crédito/débito, desconozco si, previo acuerdo con la empresa, se podría efectuar otro tipo de pago como ingreso/transferencia bancaria.

Ya sabéis, los particulares que compréis en RS Amidata, es mejor hacer compras de no muy elevado presupuesto, ya que, por unos días, os retendrán más del doble del total facturado.

Saludos.


----------



## chaser (Sep 8, 2014)

mmm alguien sabe de un proveedor de copper foil que se utiliza en las placas fenolicas o realizar multicapa para aquí en mexico?


----------



## bluesman1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Puedes buscar en electronicavigo.com


----------



## christianmll (Jun 2, 2015)

Por favor que actualicen: el link

tabla_proveedores

La parte:

Ecuador 	Electrónica JNC/Sangolquí, Ecuador 	Componentes en general 

Ahora su página web es:

www.electronicajnc.com


Distribuyen Arduino

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2015)

christianmll dijo:


> Por favor que actualicen: el link
> 
> tabla_proveedores
> 
> ...



Actualizado    .


----------



## ea6rf (May 1, 2016)

Hola me gustaría saber si alguien sabe donde conseguir resistencias de cordón de silicona en España de menos de un metro o resistencias de cinta 

no corras mas que tu angel de la guarda pueda


----------



## ibarra cpu (May 4, 2016)

hola, que les parece estas precios y porque el PT2323 esta el doble que el PT2323S



PD: adonde puedo comprar y que no me arranquen la cabeza, y con envío a san luis?


----------



## printido (May 31, 2016)

Una cosa que he encontrado y que nunca habia visto hasta ahora son unos adaptadores de zocalos sop a dip, un poco al estilo zif los zocalos de insercion nula. Se que hay pequeños pcb ya diseñados para adaptar smd a dip, pero desconocia que existiesen estos adaptadores  por eso lo posteo. Este por ejemplo es de sop8 a dip8:








Lo encontre en aliexpress y a un precio de un euro, dejo varias tiendas que lo venden:

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/SOIC8-SOP8-to-DIP8-EZ-Programmer-Adapter-Socket-Converter-Module-200mil-Top-Sale/32580835195.html

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-New-Arrival-SOIC8-SOP8-to-DIP8-EZ-Programmer-Adapter-Socket-Converter-Module-High-quality/32613846185.html?spm=2114.10010408.100010.2.92Y2gh&scm=1007.13338.33078.0&pvid=6532507e-0740-4037-a1ba-ff5480d40aff&tpp=0

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/New-SOP8-to-DIP8-Wide-body-Seat-Wide-200mil-Programmer-Adapter-Socket-Wholesale/32582992447.html?spm=2114.10010408.100009.4.92Y2gh&scm=1007.13339.33317.0&pvid=2b014ae5-5d46-4e3b-9f77-2ee0bab98215&tpp=1

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Brand-1pc-SOP8-to-DIP8-EZ-Programmer-Adapter-Socket-Converter-Module-Wholesale/32617435270.html?spm=2114.10010408.100010.8.92Y2gh&scm=1007.13338.33078.0&pvid=6532507e-0740-4037-a1ba-ff5480d40aff&tpp=0

Parece que lo venden como destino para adaptar programadores de microcontroladores a micros que sean smd, aunque mi intencion no es esa en primcipio sino poder usar componentes de tipo smd en la protoboard ya que hasta ahora me las tenia que ingeniar un poco para probar los circuitos integrados smd en la protoboard. Los he pedido pero todavia no me han llegado asi que no puedo decir exactamente como funcionan pero por lo que veo hay por ahi un par de muelles asi que me imagino que habra que presionar el conjunto, colocar el c.i. sop y listo.


----------



## GabrielGF (May 18, 2017)

Hola. Estoy tratando de conseguir una fuente DC-DC con aislación galvánica para un proyecto DMX. En los circuitos que vi figura NME0505SC o AM1S-0505SZ pero no se donde conseguirlo en argentina. De hecho en google no aparece nada si pongo Argentina. ¿Alguien sabe donde conseguirlo o algún equivalente? Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2017)

GabrielGF dijo:


> Hola. Estoy tratando de conseguir una fuente DC-DC con aislación galvánica para un proyecto DMX. En los circuitos que vi figura NME0505SC o AM1S-0505SZ pero no se donde conseguirlo en argentina. De hecho en google no aparece nada si pongo Argentina. ¿Alguien sabe donde conseguirlo o algún equivalente? Gracias.



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina


----------



## GabrielGF (May 19, 2017)

Mucha gracias Fogonazo pero no veo que lo tengan en esas páginas. Entré en casi todas las que dicen que tienen componentes electrónicos y nada. O estoy buscando mal o no sé. Si alguien tiene idea de donde conseguirlo le agradezco más información. ¿A que rubro pertenece este tipo de componente? Es muy parecido a un integrado pero ¿lo es?.
Saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## manufc (Ene 26, 2018)

Podeis llamarme cutre pero yo lo compro casi todo en Aliexpress. Cuando vivía en Guadalajara lo compraba todo en "todoelectronica", que tiene alli el almacén, de hecho todo mi material de inicio en esto fue comprado allí. Tienen un buen catálogo y a mi nunca me han fallado.

Saludos!


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Feb 24, 2018)

Yo voy a empezar a comprar en Aliexpress. Muchísimo más barato y encuentra más variedad. Solo me queda por saber si son serios y la calidad de los productos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2019)

Trabajo para Fogo :

Empresa que se dedica a regeneración de baterías , entiéndase exclusivamente desulfatado.

Cuentan con hermoso equipo "computarizado" para ello.

Ideal para bancos de baterías completos . . .  no es para llevarles una de alarma jajaja

Clean Recovery Battery S.A.

Tandil 7266 C.A.B.A Bs. As. Argentina 
Tel: 11-2085-9402


----------



## EnriqueHK (May 10, 2022)

¡Buenos días a todos!

Soy un ingeniero español, y tengo una pequeña empresa de distribución de componentes electrónicos en Hong Kong. Si alguno estáis interesado en comprar pantallas, chips, placas, o cualquier otro componente electrónico, no dudéis en contactarme


----------



## tiovik (Ago 26, 2022)

Para los que viven en argentina, particularmente en Buenos Aires y necesitan una reparación profesional de motherboards o laptops les recomiendo Mother Solution - Reparacion de motherboard
En mi caso particular siempre me cumplieron con creces y cuando no se pudo reparar no me anduvieron con versos.


----------

